# In need of a sweeper



## JRSlawn

I am in need of a sweeper truck. I have a large unit but am looking for a smaller izuzu style sweeper. Schwarze, Skavenjer, tymco. Whatever else. Need a truck asap. Nite hawk 

Thanks,

Jeff Smith 
JRS


----------



## landcare pa

i have 93 347 schwarze sweeper for $10,000


----------



## JRSlawn

landscape pa check your pms I have sent you about 10 of them 
I am very intrested in the sweeper I need pics milage hours. Are they both deisle? Hyd dump? curb brooms? Are you the one who has two for sale? 
Very intrested.

Jeff Smith 
JRS


----------



## JRSlawn

landscaperPa Still no response let me know Need a sweeper bad


----------



## landcare pa

sorry was busy wiht ice here in pa and no power for 2 days but anyway whats your email address i have 4 pics to send you?


----------



## JRSlawn

awsome can't wait to take a look at her


----------



## jrd22

*2 Schwarze 348's for sale*

Hi, we have two S-348's for sale. One is a 1998 and the other is a 1995. Both diesel, on Isuzu(GMC), gutter brooms, high dump. Being used nightly. 98 is $14500, 95 is $12500. John 425-289-1145


----------



## JRSlawn

Hey let me get some pics of both sweepers how much for both? Is that the best you can do individually?


----------



## jrd22

JRS send me your email and I will try to get you some pictures by tomorrow morning. I'll talk to my partner and see if we could make a package deal on both. Thanks, John Davidson [email protected]


----------

